# Welcome to the Dark Side Mr. Johnson!!



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Proud to have ya Buddy!!! You can see MS's very own Kelly Johnson on our prostaff page, review his league scores and keep tabs on who he may be hanging out with!!!!

Thank's for accepting and being who you are.....

www.CapitolArchery.com


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Proud to have ya Buddy!!! You can see MS's very own Kelly Johnson on our prostaff page, review his league scores and keep tabs on who he may be hanging out with!!!!
> 
> Thank's for accepting and being who you are.....
> 
> www.CapitolArchery.com


CONGRATS KELLLLY,
Now that you are a star....can I hang out with you :lol:

Great Choice Laura and Jay !!!! Another great person to represent Capitol Archery.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Jay, 

Just looked again at the website....Thursday is now individual?????

Now back to Kelly's thread......


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

No, Thursday is still teams. I will research that a bit. I do know my partner had to shoot Tuesday. He will not be able to make it Thursday this week.

Oh, he posted a 309!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok Reseasrched.... LOL!!! It is listed wrong. IF you click on league scores for Thursday you will see the teams that have signed up already......

Could always use more teams.... Kelly and I are awaiting all challengers. We can't wear the crown forever ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Thanks J!
I will be there Thurs after all...plans changed and I like it


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yeah?? Sweet!! See you this evening!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Ok Reseasrched.... LOL!!! It is listed wrong. IF you click on league scores for Thursday you will see the teams that have signed up already......
> 
> Could always use more teams.... Kelly and I are awaiting all challengers. We can't wear the crown forever ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL, thought that was what I heard ya'all talking about. Thursday's being teams again. Glad to see on of your STAFF SHOOTERS caught the mistake..... Unfortunately Thursday's are out for me... besides I would hate to be the one to take the crown away from you and the Master Chef..... :tdo12: <<<<----- DREAMIN


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, you have a Tuesday to make up... Could come do it tonight!! Hang with the Rock Stars.....


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Oh, you have a Tuesday to make up... Could come do it tonight!! Hang with the Rock Stars.....


 
I know.  I also have a braid to pick up. 
But I have company coming in tonight from KY  can't make it up tonight. 
But will be up there most likely Friday to pick the braid up


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Capitol Archery is closed for the Holiday Weekend. There are a lot of things going on with the kids and Church today as well as Sunday.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Let me guess, you guys needed someone to cook right? Cuz it surely can't be because of his archery skills.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Mr. Johnsons archery Skills are pretty awesome. The man is on fire since putting that Elite in his hand. It won't be to long before he breaks the 322 here at CA.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Clicked on the link and my Avast Virus protection started freaking out!!!!....Might wanna look into that.........Mack


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Put in a call about virus?? You are the second one with that anti virus software with the same result.

Anyone else having issues getting on website?? If so please, let us know!!!


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Bullrider115 said:


> Put in a call about virus?? You are the second one with that anti virus software with the same result.
> 
> Anyone else having issues getting on website?? If so please, let us know!!!


Had no problem with either of my computers.

WELCOME ABOARD Kelly


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Bullrider115 said:


> Put in a call about virus?? You are the second one with that anti virus software with the same result.
> 
> Anyone else having issues getting on website?? If so please, let us know!!!


 
No problems with either of mine


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard "Chuck"! :lol:

Ben


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Chuck no more Ben Wah
I found a special secret chucker fixer.

Grip Tape
No really...my release is covered in it now:chillin:


----------

